# Mcclelland's Grand Orientals



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Here is a quick rundown on the blends:

http://www.pipeshowonline.com/McClelland-Orientals.aspx

Anybody tried these yet, they look interesting?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I bought a whole ton of the stuff. Four tins each of every new blend. They are excellent tobaccos, had a chance to try some samples from the pipe show. 

I especially reccomend the Black Sea Sokum and Yenice Agonda :tu


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I picked up a couple of tins on my last smokingpipes.com order, they should arrive on Weds... I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just smoked a bowl of Highlander..Was smooth..not very strong..but good..i like.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not nearly experienced enough to pick out individual flavors and whatnot, but I tried some of the Katerini, thanks to EvanS, and all I can say is HOLY SH**!!! Incredible smoke, light enough that it didn't shock my newbie tongue, but complex enough that I could focus entirely on the smoke and not get bored. I love this stuff.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I own two tins from the Grand Oriental line: Black Sea Sokhoum and Yenidje Highlander. The Yenidje highlander is often very uneventful, and, in my opinion, very bland. The Black Sea Sokhoum, on the other hand, is very colorful and packs a punch of flavor and nicotine. I highly recommend the latter.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I bought two tins of the entire line. That being said, they are not going to be smoked anytime soon......probably not for two years or so.
These tobaccos need time to age, meld, and develop.
Just MHO of course!


----------

